# Trigger timing?



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I've just been told to trigger at midnight tomorrow night for 'basting' on Tuesday at 2:00pm.

By my reckoning, that's 38 hours which, as far as I'm aware, is too late to catch ovulation, so I'm a bit concerned at the timing.  

If I was doing an IVF cycle, it would be a strict 36 hour gap.  Is there a difference because it's IUI?  I'm inclined to trigger at 2:00am on Monday morning instead.    I don't know what to do.


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi

not sure about ivf but that was the same timings I had with my iui trigger midnight 2pm tue. 
mine didn't work this time but I trust my clinic, good luck great that u've managed to convert. x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

shellmcglasgow said:


> hi
> 
> not sure about ivf but that was the same timings I had with my iui trigger midnight 2pm tue.
> mine didn't work this time but I trust my clinic, good luck great that u've managed to convert. x


Thanks Hun

...and I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. 

I've put a call out to my consultant so hopefully he'll be able to reassure me.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i would ring your clinic 0n call number and double check, because it you do your own thing and it isn't correct you will have jeopardised everyone on the theatre list if you put the timings out.  I know once I was told to trigger 35 hrs before and another time 36 
Good luck with EC x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> i would ring your clinic 0n call number and double check, because it you do your own thing and it isn't correct you will have jeopardised everyone on the theatre list if you put the timings out. I know once I was told to trigger 35 hrs before and another time 36
> Good luck with EC x


Oh I wouldn't go ahead and do it myself without double checking - it's what I'm doing now. 

I think 32 - 36 hours is standard... but I've been told 38 hours, which seems a bit too long to me - but I don't know as I haven't done IUI before.

So many other things have gone wrong with this cycle that I don't want this to as well.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wishing you lots of luck fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> wishing you lots of luck fingers crossed for you xxx


Thank you. 

I'm not holding out much hope of it working - we've never tried IUI before as we were told there was no point due to MF. It comes out of a cancelled ICSI cycle though, so it's better this than nothing.

Anyway, my consultant has now called me back and said that actually, I should trigger an hour or so earlier (at 10:30pm tomorrow) - so there will now be 39 and a half hours between trigger and 'basting'.

For anyone else who's interested, he said between 38 and 48 hours is what they're looking for as it is different to EC on an IVF/ICSI cycle.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

It gives the eggs a head start and less of a swim for sperm I guess

Good luck


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Sharry said:


> It gives the eggs a head start and less of a swim for sperm I guess
> 
> Good luck


That's what I was thinking but I was just worried that the egg/s might die and/or that it would be better for the sperm to be near the egg when it is released... I guess if they take 36 hours from trigger to EC on an IVF cycle (as obviously they're still in situ for EC), they won't have begun their journey before 36 hours on an IUI cycle will they ?

Thank you for the luck.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Mandypandy - wishing you loads of      for this cycle.  The timing of your trigger sounds just right hun.  The 2 cycles I had with a trigger shot, which resulted in my 2 miracles, I triggered 37.5 and 37 hours before IUI - hope that reassures you a bit   

Some1
xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

some1 said:


> Mandypandy - wishing you loads of    for this cycle. The timing of your trigger sounds just right hun. The 2 cycles I had with a trigger shot, which resulted in my 2 miracles, I triggered 37.5 and 37 hours before IUI - hope that reassures you a bit
> 
> Some1
> xx


Thank you.

I ended up triggering at 10:30 last night and am going in for basting tomorrow at 2:00pm so it will be 39.5 hours.

I've read that the egg lasts from 12 - 24 hours but the sperm only lasts for a few hours (as it doesn't have the CM to keep it alive, etc) so I'm now quite happy with the timing. I figure if I have EC at 36 hours after trigger on a normal IVF cycle (when the eggs have to be fished out), then the extra few hours gives the egg/s plenty of time to be released naturally.

Does anyone know if you can get scanned for follicles before the basting just to check how many you have and to see whether or not OV has already occurred?

Also, DH and I were planning on giving things a helping hand by him taking tomorrow afternoon off work and continuing with the BMS afterwards and for the next day or two. Does anyone know if this sounds ok (obviously I'll ask my consultant tomorrow but I was just wondering in the meantime what other people do)?


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Mandypandy - glad you are happy with the timing now   .  I think your clinic will probably say no to scan, as it won't make any difference to whether or not the procedure goes ahead (and I don't think they like doing a vaginal scan so close to a clinical procedure).

Good luck for tomorrow!

Some1

xx


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Some1 is right - clinics may not want to scan you right before the basting (mine didn't - even though I did request them).

Yes- you should try BMS that day and the next. My clinic advised me to. I don't remember if we managed to get around to it, although that cycle didn't work for me unfortunately.

All the best! I hope you will be part of the 20% for whom IUI reportedly does the trick!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies!

Basting now done.  I asked about the BMS and they said: 'Why would you want unwashed stuff with the lovely clean, washed stuff?' I said to maximise our chances?   I wasn't sure about OV timing so I thought we may as well go ahead with the BMS, but even just walking out of the clinic I started to feel OV pains so I think the timing was spot on (it ended up being just shy of 40 hours from trigger).  We'll probably just have a go tonight and tomorrow morning as I've read that the washed swimmers start to deteriorate after 6 hours.

I asked about the scan and he said he wouldn't bother - as you say Some1, it makes no difference anyway as they would still go ahead with the IUI regardless.

...and thanks Pyra - there's certainly nothing more I could possibly have done to make it work, so hopefully it just gives me the same chance now as a 'normal' person. 

So now, I wait...


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Wishing you so much luck MandyPandy!  Really hope it works out for you   x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Mandypandy -


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

I was told today that if I was surging then I'd do my trigger tonight at 6pm for basting Friday afternoon, making it more like 42 hours or more! I was a bit worried but thankfully I'm not surging so triggering tomorrow for basting Saturday morning. They always trigger at 6pm at my clinic regardless of the basting time.


----------

